# Starblazer Rear Roof Light wanted????



## Robkinseyart (Oct 13, 2010)

Autocruise Starblazer Garage model 2004 yr, rear Heiki roof light needed?
Managed to break the rear roof light above fixed bed. Anyone have a second hand complete roof light or know where I can buy one from at a good price?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Have you taken the dimensions?


----------



## Robkinseyart (Oct 13, 2010)

*Rooflight measurements*

Internally it measures 86cm longest side by 56cm!


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

try oleary spares online shop as they have quite av few roof lights on there

Phill


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If the cost of a new Rooflight is anything like the cost of a window I suggest you talk nicely to you bank manager 'cos you is gonna need a mortgage to pay for it!!

I have a crack in a SMALL rectangular window (outer pane only) I have checked the price and its in the region of £130 and a 4 - 6 WEEK delivery date.

It might well be worthwhile searching out a MH breaker to see if they have what you are looking for but I wouldnt mind betting they will only sell you the compete unit ratyer than just to glazing bit.

Good luck.


----------



## Robkinseyart (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorted out now, bought & fitted new Remis rooflight.
Thanks for suggestions


----------

